# Soldier disrespecting the fallen via Instagram.



## Jay (Feb 17, 2014)

This is similar to the POW/MIA incident except this soldier posted on Instagram the following caption. Groups on FB are furious, as they should be. I found out via the GORUCK military Vet community. With all the chapters here of late, I hope she gets kicked out.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 17, 2014)

Link?


----------



## Jay (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm looking for a legitimate source. My friend got it from the Grunts 11Bravo page on FB. 

This is a screen shot of what they posted. Apologies for no direct link as I'm on my cell.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 17, 2014)

From what I've gathered while undertaking the tedious task of perusing all of the comments, she's deleted that profile on Instagram.  Also, supposedly, it's already made it back to her chain of command.  What with the nearly instantaneous nature of the internet, that really doesn't surprise me in the least.  

She's going to be in a world of shit, if for no other reason than her CO/1SG's phones are getting blown up over this and wasting their precious time.  If my hunch is right, they are going to give more of a damn about that than they would ensuring proper decorum was followed on funeral details, which includes an understanding that such internet commentary is highly prejudicial to good order and discipline.


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2014)

And there's more...


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 17, 2014)

Someone is going to get fucked in the ass.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 17, 2014)

pardus said:


> And there's more...
> 
> View attachment 10430



WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Brill (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm sorry but I would literally beat the hell out of the senior person there.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 17, 2014)

Yup.  If I really wanted to play devil's advocate, one could've come up with the lame defense of not being able to fold a flag with frozen hands, and that she was lamenting that.  The group photo, however, shoots that one all to hell for the poor soul at TDS who's going to be having a long heart-to-heart with her just before she gets that NJP.


----------



## AWP (Feb 17, 2014)

I see at least one NG patch in that crew, kind of hard to make out the others. One kind of looks like the schoolhouse patch from Gordon, but it is hard to say.

I'm speechless at the lack of humanity in those photos and comments. "No one is more professional than I" indeed....


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 17, 2014)

What in the hell is wrong with these people?


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 17, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> What in the hell is wrong with these people?



Do you really want me to launch into my Litany of the Damned?  Because that wouldn't scratch the surface describing the absolute level of self-absorbed, disrespectful, spoiled rotten fuckery that this stupid glob of rectal seepage seems to be in possession of.


----------



## Brill (Feb 17, 2014)

From PS.com, her name is SPC Terry Harrison and here's her CO:

LtC Mark Neuse, Commanding
mark.neuse@us.army.mil
432nd CA BN
2929 Holmgren Way
Green Bay, WI 54304-5753


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 17, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Do you really want me to launch into my Litany of the Damned?  Because that wouldn't scratch the surface describing the absolute level of self-absorbed, disrespectful, spoiled rotten fuckery that this stupid glob of rectal seepage seems to be in possession of.


You go girl.
I just dont get it.  Sure Im a civilian, I have never worn the uniform or served although many in my family have.  Being the parent of an infantry Marine is a entirely new ball park for me.  Being there for those in my Marine Moms group, whose sons are severely wounded  as well as the Mothers of those KIA...I dont even have the words.  I hurt for the Moms that may have to see these photos.  They rock me,  and I cannot imagine how my friends would feel seeing this.  Those people taking these and posting these pictures need to be kicked out of the service.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 17, 2014)

It's gotten around to the powers that be, apparently...


----------



## goon175 (Feb 17, 2014)

I just don't get it. I have no words for this.


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I see at least one NG patch in that crew, kind of hard to make out the others. One kind of looks like the schoolhouse patch from Gordon, but it is hard to say.
> 
> I'm speechless at the lack of humanity in those photos and comments. "No one is more professional than I" indeed....



One patch is 42nd ID, a few of them are from Wisconsin, all NG I'm assuming. 

The instructor took the picture of the coffin, he said there is no body in the coffin, they were practicing.
If you go the the grunts 11bravo facebook page you can see all of the soldier's info.
The female in question is apparently in the 1-147 AVN E Co, out of madison WI.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 17, 2014)

pardus said:


> One patch is 42nd ID, a few of them are from Wisconsin, all NG I'm assuming.
> 
> The instructor took the picture of the coffin, he said there is no body in the coffin, they were practicing.
> If you go the the grunts 11bravo facebook page you can see all of the soldier's info.
> The female in question is apparently in the 1-147 AVN E Co, out of madison WI.



I don't give a fuck what was in the coffin, that flag draped coffin is a very powerful symbol for many of us. It is not a prop in a squad photo.


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2014)

pardus said:


> The female in question is apparently in the 1-147 AVN E Co, out of madison WI.



I just checked on AKO, both her and her supervisor are both in this unit.


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2014)

Agreed @goon175 this is the caliber of her supervisor, so I think we can see there is a systematic problem here.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2014)

It really is over isn't it?

As fucked up as the average civilian is, I wanted to believe that at least my military was the last bastion of respect and decorum.  I needed to believe that.
Yes, there are slackers, gang bangers, rapists, and general dirt bags, but that was to be expected...in the end though, we are all on the same side when the shit happened.

After seeing the airman "tonguing" the POW flag, and now the two photos on in this thread, I am physically ill.  It has hit me like a flash bang that it is only a matter of time.  Our enemy's must see these photos and pity what was once a great nation -

I am so saddened today, I actually weep for what once was.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 17, 2014)

Great example to set for the public. 

"Why should we respect you? You don't even respect yourselves!"


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 17, 2014)

Ladies don't read this.









That maggot should be kicked so hard in the box that someone's boot smells like fish for a month.

Sorry for the language ladies


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2014)

lindy said:


> From PS.com, her name is SPC Terry Harrison and here's her CO:
> 
> LtC Mark Neuse, Commanding
> mark.neuse@us.army.mil
> ...


 
Is this the CO for the Casket Fucks?  This one hit me hard; I am not letting this go.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 17, 2014)

@Mac_NZ , dont be sorry.
FWIW I contributed to LtC Neuse's inundated email box.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm sure that his inbox is full to capacity, and one of the admins for the US Army WTF Moments called her CSM directly on the phone.  Someone is going to be losing rank before the holiday is over.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm posting on my Facebook as well...Mother Fuckers


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2014)

lindy said:


> From PS.com, her name is SPC Terry Harrison and here's her CO:
> 
> LtC Mark Neuse, Commanding
> mark.neuse@us.army.mil
> ...





Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Is this the CO for the Casket Fucks?  This one hit me hard; I am not letting this go.



Not according to the AKO search I did.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 17, 2014)

ETA...Luis Jimenez...oh boy. 



ROFL..from the Wisconsin National Guard Facebook page:


> CBS 58We are interested in covering this story for tonight. Can someone with information on this incident please e-mail us at newsdesk @cbs58.com



https://www.facebook.com/WisconsinGuard/posts/10152214304268104


----------



## AWP (Feb 17, 2014)

I wonder how sideways this thing's about to go. Not just for the idiots, but the Wisconsin NG and anyone who is improperly outed by the Net. Not that the Internet's ever wrong....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 17, 2014)

Fuck it, the shittier things are the larger the blast radius. Learn to police your own and you won't have a fucking issue.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 17, 2014)

Rut Roh...

http://www.channel3000.com/news/nat...unerals/-/1648/24530172/-/7stekv/-/index.html



> News 3 talked with Maj. Paul Rickert, the director of public affairs for the Wisconsin Department of Military Affairs.  He said the guard just learned of the news via social media on Monday and are looking into the matter.
> 
> Outraged Facebook users say the guard member is Teresa Harrison.  Rickert could only confirm that there is a Terry Harrison in the Honor Guard, but he could not confirm that Harrison posted the pictures.
> 
> “We are currently looking into this matter," Rickert said. "We just found out about this just this afternoon, so we’re just starting to look into it.” Rickert added that the Honor Guard takes the job of honoring fallen soldiers very seriously.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 17, 2014)

> "We just found out about this just this afternoon, so we’re just starting to look into it.” Rickert added that the *Honor Guard takes the job of honoring fallen soldiers very seriously*.



Well of course they take it seriously, just look at that group photo!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 17, 2014)

And the local Fox affiliate doubles down...

http://www.fox47.com/newsroom/top_s...opriate-pictures-soldiers-funerals-8932.shtml



> There is also another picture that shows the Honor Guard member getting ready to eat a meal at a funeral. She called it "tailgating."


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 17, 2014)

The internet is not your friend.

I didn't do FB until after I retired.

They wife keeps her page locked down with few friends (family is often an issue).

Instgram and twitter can be real dumb asses.  They should put a 24hr delay feature so a person can think about the photo.

People also forget that those pics can be (and usually are) shared by friends, giving non-friends access to your personal life.

Luis Jimenez is an idiot too, he talks about ACU's not understanding that the first pic is someone in ASU's.

Boot her ass (and his) off the Honor Guard Teams.


----------



## Brill (Feb 17, 2014)

I wonder how soon this makes it into Inspire?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 17, 2014)

Shit like this just fuels my hatred.  Of all involved, I would like to get my hands around the neck of this Jimenez piece of shit.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 18, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> Shit like this just fuels my hatred.  Of all involved, I would like to get my hands around the neck of this Jimenez piece of shit.


Id pay cash money to see and Instagram that.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 18, 2014)

This is just so incredibly sad.  I can't believe their are grown men and women in uniform, posting photos by a flag draped casket, complaining about the weather on a funeral day, and getting into online arguments about the difficulties of folding a flag when it's cold.  It's just absolutely disgusting and a travesty. 

This is why I keep telling my Soldiers not to have Facebook or social media accounts.  There is no need for it.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, at least she got to back to tailgating... That's the important thing.

What an utter geebag and a piss poor excuse of a human being. Her NCO can fuck off trying to defend her actions on Facebook too, if he put as much effort into counselling his troops in real life he may well have ended up not having to talk shit on Facebook. Clown.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 18, 2014)

Posted this morning from the local ABC affiliate.  So so screwed and rightly so.  
http://www.wisn.com/news/south-east...ember-sparks-outrage-online/24532238#comments



> Two photographs posted on social media by a member of Wisconsin's Funeral Honor Guard are causing some controversy, sparking outrage by some online.
> 
> WISN 12 News isn't identifying the soldier in the pictures because she said she's been receiving death threats after they went viral.
> 
> The Wisconsin National Guard confirmed to WISN 12 News it is launching an investigation into her social media account.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 18, 2014)

Death threats? Over an online photo? Some people just don't have anything better to do I guess.


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Death threats? Over an online photo? Some people just don't have anything better to do I guess.



Or their grief is, at times, overwhelming.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> Death threats? Over an online photo? Some people just don't have anything better to do I guess.


Or she is a lying sack o'crap who thinks claiming death threats will allow her to reclaim her victim status.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 18, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Or she is a lying sack o'crap who thinks claiming death threats will allow her to reclaim her victim status.


 
I wouldn't put this past her, but while she is apparently not the best decision maker, there are plenty of others in this world that make worse decisions than her )making the death threats plausible). 

That, and it is easy to take words and change or exaserbate their meaning to fit your agenda...


----------



## Dame (Feb 18, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I wouldn't put this past her, but while she is apparently not the best decision maker, there are plenty of others in this world that make worse decisions than her (making the death threats plausible).
> 
> That, and it is easy to take words and change or exacerbate their meaning to fit your agenda...



Concur with @SOWT and the above. All it takes is for someone to say, "Show some respect, bitch. That will be _you_ one day," and voila; "People is threatening me!"


----------



## JHD (Feb 18, 2014)

I am getting to this late in the game.  This whole mess sickens me.  Shameful behavior by those involved.  They owe an apology to the families of the deceased.  The desecration and disrespect displayed is beyond words for me.

I hope those involved are punished and the consequences appropriate.


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2014)

CNN has it now.

http://www.cnn.com/video/standard.h...mepage=yes&video_referrer=http://www.cnn.com/


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2014)

lindy said:


> CNN has it now.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/standard.html?/video/us/2014/02/18/dnt-funeral-honor-guard-member-pictures-creates-outrage.wisn&hpt=hp_t2&from_homepage=yes&video_referrer=http://www.cnn.com/


Now, the NG has to do something, LOL.

My guess is all involved will lose their funeral detail gigs, and have to find real jobs.
They may or may not lose stripes, but their NG careere have defnatly hit a speed bump.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 18, 2014)

Even if they don't get rank taken, or get the boot (my preference), their faces and names have been plastered everywhere and I'm willing to bet many of them hail from small town Wisconsin. Good luck finding a job anywhere...


----------



## Centermass (Feb 18, 2014)

This latest from the Army Times:
*
Soldier suspended in funeral guard photo flap; investigation launched*

Spc. Terry Harrison, member of the Wisconsin Guard’s funeral honor guard team, was suspended Tuesday pending the outcome of the organization’s investigation, said Maj. Paul Rickert, Wisconsin National Guard’s director of public affairs. Harrison is a member of the Madison, Wis.-based 1st Battalion, 147th Aviation Regiment.

The photo of the soldiers with the casket was taken at the National Guard Professional Education Center in Little Rock, Ark., Rickert said, which suggests the casket was used for training purposes and was empty.

“We expect all of our Soldiers and Airmen to live by a core set of values, in word and deed,” Maj. Gen. Donald P. Dunbar, the Wisconsin adjutant general said in a news release. “I was appalled by the offensive photos and comments that appeared on this Soldier’s social media site regarding her duties as a funeral honor guard member.”

Dunbar ordered an investigation into the matter.

http://www.armytimes.com/article/20...neral-guard-photo-flap-investigation-launched


She's not worthy of ever looking at a Flag again, let alone touching one or serving under it. 

While it may not be a "Courts Martial" offense, I guarandamntee for the remainder of her enlistment, her and her SL would be dumping and cleaning every garbage container I could find, peel every potato for a division, cover 20 miles daily worth of police call, strip floors, G.I. latrines, organize rocks, and then, have them transitioned to AD and both reassigned to Ft. Greely. 

And that's just for starters.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2014)

Centermass said:


> This latest from the Army Times:
> *Soldier suspended in funeral guard photo flap; investigation launched*
> 
> Spc. Terry Harrison, member of the Wisconsin Guard’s funeral honor guard team, was suspended Tuesday pending the outcome of the organization’s investigation, said Maj. Paul Rickert, Wisconsin National Guard’s director of public affairs. Harrison is a member of the Madison, Wis.-based 1st Battalion, 147th Aviation Regiment.
> ...



"Back in the day"  we had a lot of volunteers for Funeral Duty, they kept the numbers of "trained" individuals low (more $$$ for those selected).  I think losing money/days will send a stronger message then punishment.  

Dumb ass.


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2014)

A blog from a mother who lost her son:

http://www.chicagonow.com/uncommon-...isconsin-national-guard-honor-guard-20140218/


----------



## goon175 (Feb 18, 2014)

And the AP has it now as well...

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/photo-soldiers-mugging-casket-sparks-furor


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2014)

goon175 said:


> And the AP has it now as well...
> 
> http://bigstory.ap.org/article/photo-soldiers-mugging-casket-sparks-furor






> *Wisconsin officials also have notified the National Guard Bureau* because the other soldiers in the photograph were from other units, Rickert said. The National Guard Bureau did not immediately return a message left for comment.



I wouldn't mind betting heads much higher than the douches quoted, are going to roll. Even lube isn't going to make what's coming any less painful.


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh it must be so hard to fold a flag when it's cold out. Your hands must get so cold, your gloves are so thin. It must be such a hard day for you. 

What about the warrior in that casket? How hard must have his last moments been? How hard was it for his buddies to hold him as he died and carry him back to the FOB? How hard of a day it is for the parents to be burying their son. 

But your right, who the hell would have a funeral when it's this cold out. It's just so hard for you. 

I can't believe people like that. I would stand outside for days straight at the POA in a blizzard if that's what the family wanted. No questions asked.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> Oh it must be so hard to fold a flag when it's cold out. Your hands must get so cold, your gloves are so thin. It must be such a hard day for you.
> 
> What about the warrior in that casket? How hard must have his last moments been? How hard was it for his buddies to hold him as he died and carry him back to the FOB? How hard of a day it is for the parents to be burying their son.
> 
> ...


Agree, and she volunteered for funeral duty.

She can always unvolunteer (wait, it appears she did).


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 19, 2014)

Self-select through stupidity.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2014)

In other news, a ton of AGR and Technician slots will soon be available.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> In other news, a ton of AGR and Technician slots will soon be available.


I wish.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I wish.


 
I can dream, but with this hitting the wires and major news outlets some folks will need new employment. I hope.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 19, 2014)

Well at least they got Luis too.
http://www.jsonline.com/news/wiscon...s-in-photo-scandal-b99209268z1-246182661.html


> A second soldier in the Wisconsin National Guard has been suspended from some duties as part of the fallout over a photo posted online showing soldiers goofing off around a flag-draped casket.
> Sgt. Luis Jimenez remains a full-time guardsman based in Madison, but Guard spokesman Maj. Paul Rickert said Jimenez has been relieved of his funeral honors duties for going on social media to defend the photo.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> Well at least they got Luis too.
> http://www.jsonline.com/news/wiscon...s-in-photo-scandal-b99209268z1-246182661.html


Ironic, I don't think he saw the first photo which caused all the fuss.  The second photo would have stayed hidden had he not chimed in.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 19, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Ironic, I don't think he saw the first photo which caused all the fuss.  The second photo would have stayed hidden had he not chimed in.


 There were a couple of others that I saw floating around.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 19, 2014)

I think it was the one of her "tailgating" the funeral.  

It's one thing to get a bite to eat on the run, especially if you have more than one service to tend to that day.  But it's still in poor taste to publicize the joke comparing it to a ball game (which she apparently was in a hurry to get back to).  It's all about poor taste, and failing to maintain good order and discipline.


----------



## Lahti (Feb 19, 2014)

I wonder if this will affect Guard funding now, with all the cuts being made...


----------



## 0699 (Feb 19, 2014)

SOWT said:


> The internet is not your friend.


 
Fucking A.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 19, 2014)

Lahti said:


> I wonder if this will affect Guard funding now, with all the cuts being made...


Not unless people stop dying.

You don't need to worry about it, you need to be concerned with getting through all your training before funding really hits you.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 19, 2014)

Being that these pictures were of soldiers in uniform with messages of distaste and disrespect toward not only our dead but our branch of service. I am all for hitting them with a article 15 for conduct unbecoming, followed by a bad conduct discharge.

These soldiers all need to be made the example, publicly and without mercy of any kind. The National Guard has the ability to do the right thing here, show that we as a service do have discipline and respect, and will not tolerate a lack there of from our soldier, especially with something as sacred as honoring our dead.

As for the bitch who posted that shit, bad conduct her ass out, strip any and all benefits to include education and let her live with her stupidity.


----------



## Lahti (Feb 19, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Not unless people stop dying.
> 
> You don't need to worry about it, you need to be concerned with getting through all your training before funding really hits you.



I'm not too worried about it as I enlisted in the Army and ship out in a few weeks, but it's just another reason for the Feds to cut funding to the guard by implying if they can't recruit good people. Not saying that the entirety is that way, not at all, but heavy cuts are being made and this is a critical point of our national defense.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 19, 2014)

Lahti said:


> I'm not too worried about it as I enlisted in the Army and ship out in a few weeks, but it's just another reason for the Feds to cut funding to the guard by implying if they can't recruit good people. Not saying that the entirety is that way, not at all, but heavy cuts are being made and this is a critical point of our national defense.



They won't make a cut like that, since the NG has too much of a purpose for each state; not to mention that the NG and Reserves will be the fall-back piece of ass when they run out of AD to fuck over with the Big Green Weenie.  Gross misconduct of a bunch of undisciplined junior enlisted won't be a reason to tighten the drawstrings.  It could be a bludgeon with which to beat GO's over the head with later on, but not a reason to cut funds.


----------



## Brill (Feb 19, 2014)

Lahti said:


> I wonder if this will affect Guard funding now, with all the cuts being made...



Research project for ya!

What was MSARNG's budget for the 5 years that preceded 9/11?  What was the manpower?  What has it been since?

If rates of both return to pre-9/11, did a cut occur or was it just a return to pre-war levels?

Hint: you may or may not score points with @x SF med , after all, YOU are asking to join his ranks, they didn't ask you.


----------



## Brill (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.wisn.com/news/wisconsin/...r-controversial-photos-posted-online/24573202


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2014)

If the Guard returns to 90's spending levels then you can't blame the Guard when it returns to 90's readiness....and the Guard was not ready for a war when 9/11 hit. Not even close.


----------



## Brill (Feb 20, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> If the Guard returns to 90's spending levels then you can't blame the Guard when it returns to 90's readiness....and the Guard was not ready for a war when 9/11 hit. Not even close.



Another reason to put combat arms into the Reserves.  What Governator WOULDN'T want a SF company at his disposal?


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2014)

lindy said:


> Another reason to put combat arms into the Reserves.  What Governator WOULDN'T want a SF company at his disposal?


 
Florida.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 20, 2014)

lindy said:


> Another reason to put combat arms into the Reserves.  What Governator WOULDN'T want a SF company at his disposal?


 
California


----------



## swimr235 (Feb 20, 2014)

I did this while on AD as a collateral. I really don't know how they could be so callous. I never had the honor to conduct a ceremony on a soldier from my generation. Most of the men I helped honor were WW2 and Vietnam vets that had passed. But during those ceremonies you could see and feel the air of sadness and remorse. I felt a unique sense of pride and was always tasked with handing the flag to the family member. My voice cracked every time when I thanked them. How can anyone act in such a fashion at a funeral, much less that of a fallen veteran. I honestly feel those that participated should be fucking shitcanned with  dishonorable. Fuck em.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 20, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> If the Guard returns to 90's spending levels then you can't blame the Guard when it returns to 90's readiness....and the Guard was not ready for a war when 9/11 hit. Not even close.


Does the Guard need to be eady at a moments notice?

Using them as Strategic Reserve means having 90 days to do a work up.

Guard guys/gals also need to aknowldge that their leadership failed them when OIF/OEF were in full effect.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 20, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Does the Guard need to be eady at a moments notice?
> 
> Using them as Strategic Reserve means having 90 days to do a work up.
> 
> Guard guys/gals also need to aknowldge that their leadership failed them when OIF/OEF were in full effect.



I think pre-9/11 most Guard units were a lot more than 90 days away from being prepared...


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Does the Guard need to be eady at a moments notice?
> 
> Using them as Strategic Reserve means having 90 days to do a work up.
> 
> Guard guys/gals also need to aknowldge that their leadership failed them when OIF/OEF were in full effect.


 
You make a valid point, but I don't think the Aug. 2001 Guard was even "90 days out" to be honest. Some units maybe, but some weren't. Hell, there were AD units unprepared for Iraq and they had a bit of lead time to prepare.

Guard SF for example: The SIGDET's for both Groups operated museums...our equipment was 2-3 generations behind AD. Guys in my old unit told me point blank that it took a deployment under 3rd Group as a meat market, an MTOE change, and a massive infusion of equipment and training opportunities to be ready for Iraq in 2005. That was the SIGDET, but it makes me wonder how ready the rest of the BN was....and I don't think the ODA's were ready. The SOT-A's never saw their equipment and could barely field one completely trained SOT-A.

I don't think the majority of the Guard was a 90-day trainup from much of anything. Some units acquitted themselves well, some didn't. I know of at least two BNs in FL that deployed ONCE and that was...08-09.

The Guard doesn't need to be ready to invade a country, but the state of many Army Guard units in Aug. 2001 was bad. MOSQ was low, we couldn't obtain schools for reclassifying soldiers, some units qualified on a 25m range with those pseudo targets, equipment was old if we had equipment...3/20's HMMWV's were hand-me-downs from AD. One was rebuilt after cratering in with the 82nd and then sent to us. This is just money, none of this addresses some of the chronic leadership issues at the unit level.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 20, 2014)

I was part of the first call ups for guard in OIF. We had a 6 month train up with a 30 day JRTC rotation. Back then, the guard was a soup sandwich. 

Fast forward from 2003 to 2008, train up was 52 days and about a 100 times better. 

Its all about the train up structure and the trainers doing the training.  Although there will always be room for improvement in anything, I think First Army had it down to a T.


----------



## Brill (Feb 20, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> The SOT-A's never saw their equipment and could barely field one completely trained SOT-A.



Uh, are you talking history or current events cuz nothing's changed since 2009.  We "had" to mob 3 guys just to get funds for MOSQ.

Imagine the first time seeing or ever using a M-4 overseas in a combat zone: that is our current state with our mission specific gear (substitute M-4 for whiz bang junk).


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2014)

Hooray! for progress.

"Hey man, should we like...learn from this decade of war?"
"WTF should we do that?"


----------



## Jay (Feb 25, 2014)

And the hits just keep on coming...

  

The female is a quartermaster here at Fort Carson. Apparently her command has been notified...


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 25, 2014)

Purge all of these assholes from the ranks


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 25, 2014)

I love it!  Most diverse fighting force in the world.  America!  Fuck yeah!


----------



## pardus (Feb 25, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> If the Guard returns to 90's spending levels then you can't blame the Guard when it returns to 90's readiness....and the Guard was not ready for a war when 9/11 hit. Not even close.



I was told stories of units going to the field taking kegs of beer with them. They did no training at all just drank. 

Go 90's! lol



SOWT said:


> *Does the Guard need to be eady at a moments notice?*
> 
> Using them as Strategic Reserve means having 90 days to do a work up.
> 
> Guard guys/gals also need to aknowldge that their leadership failed them when OIF/OEF were in full effect.



No to going to war, yes for civil emergencies. 



JAB said:


> I was part of the first call ups for guard in OIF. We had a 6 month train up with a 30 day JRTC rotation. Back then, the guard was a soup sandwich.
> 
> Fast forward from 2003 to 2008, train up was 52 days and about a 100 times better.
> 
> Its all about the train up structure and the trainers doing the training.  Although there will always be room for improvement in anything,* I think First Army had it down to a T*.



My experience with First Army (Mississippi, 2012) was that they were a bunch of useless cunts. Pre mob was a complete and utter waste of time training wise.


----------



## Lahti (Feb 25, 2014)

:wall:Facepalm... 


Jay said:


> And the hits just keep on coming...
> 
> View attachment 10491 View attachment 10492
> 
> The female is a quartermaster here at Fort Carson. Apparently her command has been notified...


ace


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 25, 2014)

We don't need to be giving these fuck faces anymore air time than they already have.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 25, 2014)

Jay said:


> And the hits just keep on coming...
> 
> View attachment 10491 View attachment 10492
> 
> The female is a quartermaster here at Fort Carson. Apparently her command has been notified...


Easy kill, only 1 person in AKO with that last name.

Losts of CQ duty in her future, and hopefully some lowered scores on her performence report.


----------



## pardus (Feb 26, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> We don't need to be giving these fuck faces anymore air time than they already have.



Wrong, we need to expose these fucks in order for them to be corrected, otherwise this rot will spread at an exponential rate.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 26, 2014)

pardus said:


> Wrong, we need to expose these fucks in order for them to be corrected, otherwise this rot will spread at an exponential rate.



Except for specialized MOS's I've dealt with, the overall disrespect and narcissism is like a cancer that has metastatised. It's pervasive. Sadly, with the squall line that is the draw down fast approaching, those shit birds will most likely be the ones that successfully ride it out and make senior rank.


----------



## pardus (Feb 26, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Except for specialized MOS's I've dealt with, the overall disrespect and narcissism is like a cancer that has metastatised. It's pervasive. Sadly, with the squall line that is the draw down fast approaching, those shit birds will most likely be the ones that successfully ride it out and make senior rank.



Yep,  I'm in my re-enlistment window now and I gotta say I'm struggling with the idea of staying in. When I first enlisted ('89) we were in a desperate state financially, 30 blank rounds for a 2-3 day FTX, FTX's cancelled because we couldn't afford the diesel to drive to the training area etc... At least things were getting better, I don't want to end things on the downslide. I want to stay in, but I hate where we're headed. 
But, I'd commit hari fucking kari if we went to war in the next 10 years and I wasn't in on it... :-/


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 26, 2014)

pardus said:


> Wrong, we need to expose these fucks in order for them to be corrected, otherwise this rot will spread at an exponential rate.



Corrected is an understatement. Booted out of the service. I just finished reading _When Pride Still Mattered_ and Vince Lombardi talked about the breakdown of discipline in society. This breakdown of discipline in the military is a cancer. Posting everything and everyone on FB or online, fucking around and fucking off. Gangs in the military, drugs, etc. 

Fucking prison and Dishonorable Discharges for them all.  Getting DHed out of the service should be a black mark on your record and mean something (yeah yeah I know Walt Disney got kicked out). Your future employer should see it as easy as a criminal record "Oh you got kicked out for posting that online? We're not going to hire you".


----------



## CDG (Feb 26, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> We don't need to be giving these fuck faces anymore air time than they already have.


 
This is part of the problem though, brother.  People figure their command will just cover it up.  The result of that is all the other shitheads realize they can get away with it too. It's a failure of leadership to come into cases like this with the mindset of, "Handle it at the lowest level possible.".  That shit doesn't work with people like that QM, the Security Forces Airman, or the Honor Guard fucks.  They need to be made examples so all their little buddies know what happens when you disrespect your oath and the uniform.  You should be proud to wear the uniform each and every day and should be going out of your way to honorably represent it, the flag, and those who came before us.  These disrespectful pieces of shit have no place in the military and don't deserve the honorable reputation that comes with the uniform. That reputation was, and continues to be, earned by men and women far better than they will ever be.  They should be exposed, punished harshly, and unceremoniously dumped outside the nearest main gate. Fuck 'em.


----------



## JHD (Feb 26, 2014)

If there is a silver lining in any of this, once these POS's are kicked out/leave, most human resources groups in the private sector routinely check social media sites of prospective employees.  Once it is on the Internet, it is there forever.  Karma can be a bitch, which is a good thing sometimes.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 26, 2014)

pardus said:


> My experience with First Army (Mississippi, 2012) was that they were a bunch of useless cunts. Pre mob was a complete and utter waste of time training wise.



Not sure what may have changed, but I can tell you I personally know and worked with a lot of the First Army trainers out of Camp Shelby, and would strongly disagree that they are cunts or that the training they provide is useless. A majority of them have 3+ deployments and know a thing or two.

But I guess us cunts (yeah I was a First Army instructor)  don't have the knowledge or experience of someone like yourself.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 26, 2014)

I had a similar issue with First Army in Wisconsin, 2008 - we trained the trainers in CQB and a couple of other tasks...  and since they had too many units there, they sent us through backwards (run, walk, crawl).  At first they apologized, then they were telling us we didn't even need to spend the two months there to check all the blocks that were required.

But just like most training, you have good instructors and not so good instructors where ever you go.  The IED guys knew their stuff for sure!


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 26, 2014)

JAB said:


> Not sure what may have changed, but I can tell you I personally know and worked with a lot of the First Army trainers out of Camp Shelby, and would strongly disagree that they are cunts or that the training they provide is useless. A majority of them have 3+ deployments and know a thing or two.
> 
> But I guess us cunts (yeah I was a First Army instructor)  don't have the knowledge or experience of someone like yourself.



It wasn't a personal attack, chill out, unless you want to guarantee everyone there was top notch.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 26, 2014)

Marine0311 said:


> ...(yeah yeah I know Walt Disney got kicked out)...


Just a quick aside...that evidently is just an urban legend.  He tried to enlist in the Army in WWI but was underage so he joined the Red Cross instead:
http://www.snopes.com/disney/waltdisn/discharge.asp


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2014)

So this latest attention whore...Sheffey?  No apology?  None?
http://www.armytimes.com/article/20...ly-avoids-flag-salute-sets-off-online-outrage



> Sheffey responded with a video on Instagram on Tuesday and expressed regret. But she stopped short of apologizing for her actions:
> 
> “I seriously just want to say thank you to everybody who stood up to me today, like seriously. That s--- to me was not that serious. I am not a disrespectful soldier and I really appreciate you all.”


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 26, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> It wasn't a personal attack, chill out, unless you want to guarantee everyone there was top notch.



No I'm not claiming everyone under First Army is top notch by any means. I do find it ironic that this very thread about soldiers disrespecting and being unprofessional where people get up in arms, can turn around and be disrespectful and unprofessional when discussing First Army and blanketing their trainers as useless cunts.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 26, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> Just a quick aside...that evidently is just an urban legend.  He tried to enlist in the Army in WWI but was underage so he joined the Red Cross instead:
> http://www.snopes.com/disney/waltdisn/discharge.asp



I stand corrected.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 26, 2014)

JAB said:


> *No I'm not claiming everyone under First Army is top notch by any means.* I do find it ironic that this very thread about soldiers disrespecting and being unprofessional where people get up in arms, can turn around and be disrespectful and unprofessional when discussing First Army and blanketing their trainers as useless cunts.



Come on JAB, apples and oranges there bud.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2014)

Hit the Daily Mail

Full Story:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ie-avoiding-flag-salute-caption-I-dont-f.html


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Hit the Daily Mail
> 
> Full Story:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ie-avoiding-flag-salute-caption-I-dont-f.html



Kick her dumb fucking ass out


----------



## reed11b (Feb 26, 2014)

pardus said:


> At least things were getting better, I don't want to end things on the downslide. I want to stay in, but I hate where we're headed. But, I'd commit hari fucking kari if we went to war in the next 10 years and I wasn't in on it... :-/


 
Word for word, this is how I feel. I'm shopping new units with better priority and motivation as we speak.
Reed


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2014)

I would sincerely like to see Sheffey explain herself, in person, to Josh Hargis.


----------



## JHD (Feb 26, 2014)

One of the men commenting on her behavior in the articles had it right when he said, "If she won't salute it, she sure won't fight for it."  She is a pathetic POS.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 26, 2014)

She's only been in since 2012 and has already been flagged for PT failure and being overweight....

Real stellar soldier here.....


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 26, 2014)

goon175 said:


> She's only been in since 2012 and has already been flagged for PT failure and being overweight....
> 
> Real stellar soldier here.....


Drawdown just I.D.'d one jr enlisted Soldier for RTCS


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 27, 2014)

pardus said:


> Wrong, we need to expose these fucks in order for them to be corrected, otherwise this rot will spread at an exponential rate.





CDG said:


> This is part of the problem though, brother.  People figure their command will just cover it up.  The result of that is all the other shitheads realize they can get away with it too. It's a failure of leadership to come into cases like this with the mindset of, "Handle it at the lowest level possible.".  That shit doesn't work with people like that QM, the Security Forces Airman, or the Honor Guard fucks.  They need to be made examples so all their little buddies know what happens when you disrespect your oath and the uniform.  You should be proud to wear the uniform each and every day and should be going out of your way to honorably represent it, the flag, and those who came before us.  These disrespectful pieces of shit have no place in the military and don't deserve the honorable reputation that comes with the uniform. That reputation was, and continues to be, earned by men and women far better than they will ever be.  They should be exposed, punished harshly, and unceremoniously dumped outside the nearest main gate. Fuck 'em.


I agree 100% with both of you.  
My comment was based more on the idea that for every 1 person who thinks like we do, how many others will pop up in support of these dick snots?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 27, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I agree 100% with both of you.
> My comment was based more on the idea that for every 1 person who thinks like we do, how many others will pop up in support of these dick snots?


Few that count, I'd guess most of her support comes from non-military associates.


----------



## pardus (Feb 28, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Few that count, I'd guess most of her support comes from non-military associates.



Or clowns of the same ilk in the Military that we can help crush.



JAB said:


> Not sure what may have changed, but I can tell you I personally know and worked with a lot of the First Army trainers out of Camp Shelby, and would strongly disagree that they are cunts or that the training they provide is useless. A majority of them have 3+ deployments and know a thing or two.
> 
> But I guess us cunts (yeah I was a First Army instructor)  don't have the knowledge or experience of someone like yourself.




I didn't see many deployment patches on the instructors in Shelby. Those people put my entire brigade at risk due to their incompetence and lack of knowledge. I'm not saying they were all like that but the majority were. The training was so substandard there was an official complaint laid by my CoC. My brigade sent an Infantry BN to NTC for a second time (after the "training" at Shelby) because there was no training value at all from Shelby.
You can get butthurt all you like but that was the reality of the situation when I was there.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 28, 2014)

Kenny, my bro is on insta gram and sent her a message. If his message could send him to jail, he would be on death row. It was fucking priceless.

F.M.


----------



## Brill (Feb 28, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Kenny, my bro is on insta gram and sent her a message. If his message could send him to jail, he would be on death row. It was fucking priceless.
> 
> F.M.



And you didn't post it here because...


----------



## Muppet (Feb 28, 2014)

lindy said:


> And you didn't post it here because...



Figuring it out still. I will. It does however have some very NSFW language in there. Prolly pass it by MODs forst when I figure it out.

F.M.


----------

